# feeling better after colonoscopy



## alex45 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi I would like to ask everyone who has had a colonoscopy if they felt better afterward. I'm so much better no gas or bloating. before the colonoscopy I was using a nature tea product that I got from the local health food store every night and even that did not seem to stop the over full feeling all the time. I am using benefiber still and that is all but over all I'm feeling much better. No pain thank god. I'm IBS-C. By the way the colonoscopy showed everthing was normal not polyps or anything. My doctor is on vacation right now but when she gets back will have an appointment to see where we go from here.Thanks







Joanna


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

I felt better right afterwards, too. But after a few days the IBS started back up - after all, we have to eat...My doctor did give me an Rx for Miralax, which is what I took before the colonoscopy, and that has helped a great deal. They also gave me Dulcolax to take the day before, and I purchased some to keep on hand. I've used them a couple times, but would prefer not to.Maybe your doctor can give you more of whatever you used as a prep?


----------



## alex45 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi MirandaI had the colonoscopy done the 27 of April and even though I still have to take something to have a BM the benefiber is working and it never used to. I know when the doctor listens to my colon area with a stethoscope she says she cannot here a peep or any rumblings and she says you should hear a lot. also the terribe gas and bloating has not come back yet. and it has been 2weeks. I know it probably will not last but right now it feels great to have my stomach area not bloated. Tasia


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I had a colonoscopy a week ago and I felt better but my IBS C is back.. rats.I take Zelnorm and for some reason it isn't helping much right now. I did a have a polyp so glad I got it done. Polly


----------

